# Razzle 3 year anniversary



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Not a happy one though. Razzle died 3 years ago today. He was my heart kitty. My Razzle Dazzle kitty pie. My baby boy. I miss you so much that I still cry.

They say memories are golden. Well maybe that is true. I never wanted memories, I only wanted you. A million times i need you. A million times i cried. If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died. In life i loved you dearly, in death i love you still. In my heart you hold a place, no cat could ever fill. If tears could build a stairway and heartache makes a lane, i'd walk the path to heaven and bring you back again. Our family chain is broken and nothing seems the same, but as God calls us one by one the chain will link again.


The moment that you died my heart was torn in two. One side filled with heartache the other died with you. I often lie awake at night when the world is fast asleep and take a walk down memory lane with tears upon my cheeks. Remembering you is easy. I do it every day, but missing you is heartache that never goes away. I hold you tightly within my heart and there you will remain, until the joyous day arrives where we will meet again.

My baby boy Geets will soon meet you at rainbow bridge where i will see you both again in the future.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I sincerely believe that you will one day be reunited with Razzle. Take care...


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

God i hope so or i don't want to go to heaven.

Kathy


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm with you, Kathy. If they're not there, I'm not going.


----------

